# Server issues...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry folks... our host, Real Web Host, decided at approximately 1:00am central standard time (U.S.) they were going to move all their servers to a new location and did not warn us. We went down and just came back up about 8:00am CST. Needless to say they had several hundred clients that were none too happy. As long as we are a small forum we have to remain on a shared server and this may happen all along, but as we grow we will be looking for a dedicated server. The smaller shared servers just get the first priority attention that the larger semi-dedicated or fully dedicated servers do... so we were the last ones to get swapped over and therefore down the longest.

Supposedly this was because they were running out of space and needed more room to house their servers. Should not be an on going problem. Real Web Host is ranked among the highest for vB forums, although we have had a few more glitches than I would have liked.


----------

